# "Penang Poker Night"



## Moe599 (Jun 26, 2011)

Hey all, 

We are having a poker game this Saturday night the 24th . We could use a couple more players, so who want's to join us for some fun? We have a mixture of players coming. It will be in Batu Ferringhi. If you want to attend send me a PM and I will reply and give you instructions. 


Who Is All In?
Moe


----------



## Kent044 (Jul 31, 2014)

I'm in


----------



## Melekai Joe (Aug 19, 2014)

*Poke*

Hello,
I will be there in October.. Look forward to some poker.. haha
Joe P..


----------

